# I still love you Paris...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Okay...so...just watching teevee and scratching my head...why are people so bent out of shape about Paris getting special treatment...I cant really think of any celebrities who have gotten into trouble and havent recieved special treatment...I believe Karl said it best on the other thread when he said something to the effect of "we have better things to worry about"...

...but...

...I wonder...why all the Paris hating??? My theory...people hate the fact that she's dumb, yet still has more money than they ever will, and let's face it...on a worldwide level...she is more important than we are...as many already know I admire her...so...to all the critics of Paris (not the justice system, but the actual woman)...what exactly is it about her that is so repugnant, and don't say it's because she's stupid...because anybody who can turn being a promiscuous (sp?) airhead into millions of dollars can't be as dumb as she looks...


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> because anybody who can turn being a promiscuous (sp?) airhead into millions of dollars can't be as dumb as she looks...


I disagree. However it is a reflection of our soceity.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Okay...so...just watching teevee and scratching my head...why are people so bent out of shape about Paris getting special treatment...I cant really think of any celebrities who have gotten into trouble and havent recieved special treatment...I believe Karl said it best on the other thread when he said something to the effect of "we have better things to worry about"...
> 
> ...but...
> 
> ...I wonder...why all the Paris hating??? My theory...people hate the fact that she's dumb, yet still has more money than they ever will, and let's face it...on a worldwide level...she is more important than we are...as many already know I admire her...so...to all the critics of Paris (not the justice system, but the actual woman)...what exactly is it about her that is so repugnant, and don't say it's because she's stupid...because anybody who can turn being a promiscuous (sp?) airhead into millions of dollars can't be as dumb as she looks...


Hilton's money is inherited. So yes, she can be as dumb as she looks.

Actually that first part isn't technically correct: Conrad Hilton died in 1979 and intentionally left zero money to his own children (that should be some indication of his opinion about them). Barron Hilton contested the will and now has a net worth of ~$1 billion.


----------



## wereed (Aug 1, 2006)

Because she wouldn't be anywhere or anybody without her last name. Mr. Hilton built a great empire but she makes me not even want to step foot in their hotels, simply because of the lifestyle she leads.

Walt


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

crazyquik said:


> I disagree. However it is a reflection of our soceity.


Oh, don't get me wrong...I mean, yeah, I think she's dumb...but she's done a remarkable job of taking advantage of it...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I do not hate Paris. I just find her to be a useless piece of humanity that would surely be hustling her skinny tush on a street corner somewhere if she had not been born into money. Any that admires Paris for being Paris is somewhat dubious, as it admittedly cannot be too difficult to be a semi-famous slutty party girl that has to fear no consequences, except possibly HIV or some other STD. 

Although, I will admit she showed a good ability to multi-task as she was able to answer her cell phone, in that video, while being mounted from behind. Not every GED holder can do that.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> let's face it...on a worldwide level...she is more important than we are....


Important how exactly? Important b/c people know of her? I promise you that I I have had a much more positive effect on the world than she has.

mrr


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Meanwhile a young lady who lost 3 limbs at 8 to illness is pursuing pediatric medicine. Several thousand women are serving, dying and suffering the same traumatic injuries as their male comrades in arms. There are countless stories of young women becoming their High School Valedictorian while living in homeless shelters, acting on political convictions by supporting Amnesty International at information booths dressed as the women in black or blockading whaling killer boats. And there are young ladies 'to the manor born' who have a sense of Noblesse Oblige beyond a proper mating to perpetuate the lucky sperm club. We despise paris not for her money, so much as her self entitlement view that she is exempt from even a modicum of quid pro quo to the society she colildes with in her uber car Bentley. Ah, but the rust and dust of time will turn both into the monstrosity so many succumb to. Paris is BIG. It's our society that got small.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kav,



Kav said:


> Paris is BIG. It's our society that got small.


That, my friend, is the quote of the year.

For now the pressing question on America's mind (as it was on Hitler' s in August of 1944) will be "Is Paris burning?"

Karl


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

MrRogers said:


> Important how exactly? Important b/c people know of her? I promise you that I I have had a much more positive effect on the world than she has.
> 
> mrr


I second the question. How could she be considered important at all, much more important than all of us?


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> We despise paris not for her money, so much as her self entitlement view that she is exempt from even a modicum of quid pro quo to the society she colildes with in her uber car Bentley.


Well said.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I never cared about Paris Hilton (I sort of think the other sister is interesting), but all the media people that built her up, followed her around, and now are being shown for the fools they are makes me like her. 

You mean to tell me Paris thinks she's special? I'm shocked. Where and from whom did she ever get that idea?? 

Is it outrageous, disgraceful, and a travesty? Sure it is. But, so is everything else surrounding this girl and the media only complains because it sells just as well as when she forgets her underwear!

Someone mentioned in the other thread (yes, we have two now) that she made them agree with Al Sharpton. Well, I'm going the other way. "Sharpton drove me to Paris!" 

OJ Simpson belongs in jail, not Paris Hilton. One of those paparazi people should have to do her 45 days on her behalf. That would be "fair". I think the Sheriff should step outside Paris's house and the first flash bulb that goes off ... that's your volunteer. 

FREE PARIS! FREE PARIS!! FREE PARIS!!!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

ksinc said:


> I never cared about Paris Hilton (I sort of think the other sister is interesting), but all the media people that built her up, followed her around, and now are being shown for the fools they are makes me like her.
> 
> You mean to tell me Paris thinks she's special? I'm shocked. Where and from whom did she ever get that idea??
> 
> ...


Word...

And re: her being more important than us all on a worldwide scale...if any of us were arrested for what she was arrested for...do you think we'd be making global news??? Let's face it...people might not like her...but they are interested in her...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Paris Hilton went drunk driving and violated her probation. That would put anyone else in jail.

Kav's remark about her sense of entitlement says it better than I ever could. Once again, Kav has nailed it.


----------



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

Paris Hilton 14 minutes and 59 seconds... oops your 15 minutes are up.

She might have overexposed herself just a bit.

It will be hard for someone that has traded only on their looks and fame to age... Younger models arrive daily. The public will want something new. 

Never been my problem (trading on looks or fame). I have pondered while watching sports that it must be difficult to experience the peak of a career when you are so young that you don't even remotely understand it. A model or a sports figure peaks at what their early 20s? Wow I didn't know diddly then let alone be able to appreciate the zenith of my career. From there I guess they hope that they put enough cash away to carry them for life so that they can play golf rather than do appearances at car dealers and Ray Bob's House of Chicken? Some make the change to another career but most don't. Even the best never seem to have the zeal or passion that they did.

I would guess that aging will be even more painful for Paris than jail.


----------



## 14395 (Mar 10, 2004)

Paris will likely follow in the footsteps of one of her great-grandfather
Conrad Hilton's wives, Zsa Zsa Gabor, who despite having somewhat
of a show business career, is largely famous for being famous and running
afoul of the Beverly Hills Police Departmrnt.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zsa_Zsa_Gabor


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

Paris Hilton exemplifies a few aspects of American society that are true (or at least _sometimes_ true) but that we don't want to _admit_ are true.

- Appearance is more important than substance.

- Wealth is gained without merit.

- Beauty is more important than intelligence.

- Blond hair and perky breasts are more important than charisma (which she can get away with since she is photographed more often than she performs).

She is not only vapid, smug and shallow, but unapologetically the epitome of these things. She has made a career out of taking all of the virtues that we pay lip-service to (seriousness, industry, self-sacrifice, humility, etc.) and shoves them back in everyone's faces. She openly defies the traits that we pretend are the core of a successful, admirable person, and in doing so shows that the antithesis of these qualities are what really matter.

Is she the photo-negative, inverted, through-the-looking glass version of ourselves? Or is that how we really are?

(In my experience, these inverted virtues only work within the boundaries of the bizarro media-world in which she lives. Out here in reality, the normal rules generally apply.)

Her life is (or is supposed to be) the classic three-act morality parable:

Act I: in which the protagonist gets ahead doing all the wrong things, treating people like crap, and generally flaunting the normal rules of society, until ...

Act II: in which she suffers some escalating hardships as the result of her bad behavior, which only get worse, eventually sending her into a crisis of character and conscience. Her troubles are only solved when she has an epiphany, which leads to ...

Act III: in which she recognizes that she is the cause of all her own misfortunes, makes amends for her wrongs, and cures the flaw in her character.

It's all in your Joseph Campbell.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

Phinn said:


> Paris Hilton exemplifies a few aspects of American society that are true (or at least _sometimes_ true) but that we don't want to _admit_ are true.
> 
> - Appearance is more important than substance.
> 
> ...


Or perhaps, King Lear?


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

King Lear is what happens when you _don't_ have the epiphany, and thus don't cure the character flaw -- everybody dies.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Phinn said:


> It's all in your Joseph Campbell.


Is she the The Tramp With A Thousand Poses?


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

Ha! But I think she only has the one pose.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

Phinn said:


> King Lear is what happens when you _don't_ have the epiphany, and thus don't cure the character flaw -- everybody dies.


I haven't read Lear since college, and I may be confusing the ending with Kurosawa's Ran, which is based on Lear, but doesn't Lear come to the conclusion that Cordelia is the only loyal daughter before he dies? She basically fulfills her own statement in the beginning when she says something like: "Good my lord, you bore me, bred me, loved me, I return these back as are right fit, obey you, love you, and most honour you." Which is more than Goneril or Regan can say. Unfortunately it takes the entire play for him to figure that out.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

It's an eternal debate -- whether Lear was sane or mad at the end. In any event, the tragedy lies in the fact that his epiphany, if any, came too late.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Paris Hilton is yet one example of what is wrong with America and what we look up to. I hope your, I love Paris was tongue in cheek, I really hope it was. There is nothing to love about Paris, without her families money she would just be some white trash, nothing more, nothing less, well, maybe less. So she can wear nice clothes, ok, so what. Whe is not particularly pretty, that is just a fact, she is dumb, or is she...I think she just needs to be in the headlines as much as possible, she is a very sad person. I think the fact that the media still pays attention to her is the problem, just let her image die a natural death, it is not an image worth saving.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Yea, screw Hilton Hotels............

Go Marriott all the way! 

Paris Hilton reminds me of a whore.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Wealth is gained without merit.


In my personal experience this is simply not true. Most wealthy people I know are self-made.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

> Most wealthy people I know are self-made.


If you believe the authors of _The Millionaire Next Door_, their survey indicates that most millionaires are self-made.

Paris Hilton is not significant for her representation of reality, but for our perception of reality.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Untilted said:


> Paris Hilton reminds me of a whore.


That's like saying Hitler reminds you of a Nazi.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

patbrady2005 said:


> That's like saying Hitler reminds you of a Nazi.


DING DING DING DING!

First mention of Hitler and/or Nazis in this thread goes to..... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Word...
> 
> And re: her being more important than us all on a worldwide scale...if any of us were arrested for what she was arrested for...do you think we'd be making global news??? Let's face it...people might not like her...but they are interested in her...


Making the global news does not make one important. You must have very low standards.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> DING DING DING DING!
> 
> First mention of Hitler and/or Nazis in this thread goes to..... :icon_smile_big:


Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,



Karl89 said:


> For now the pressing question on America's mind (as it was on Hitler' s in August of 1944) will be "Is Paris burning?"


I must lodge a protest. I believe I menetioned Hitler earlier than Pat!

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> I must lodge a protest. I believe I menetioned Hitler earlier than Pat!
> 
> Karl


Pat:

My deepest apologies, but I shall have to ask for that trophy back!


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

And back to jail she goes.........

https://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D8PKR24O1&show_article=1


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Pat:
> 
> My deepest apologies, but I shall have to ask for that trophy back!


I thought the award was for a comparison of the subject to Hitler, not just the mention of Hitler's name.

Can I appeal the ruling?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

patbrady2005 said:


> I thought the award was for a comparison of the subject to Hitler, not just the mention of Hitler's name.
> 
> Can I appeal the ruling?


In yet another unexpected move, the award panel has accepted pat's argument on appeal, and feels he should indeed KEEP the trophy!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Maybe It's because she's always in the damn spotlight.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Ha ha, she's back in jail, screaming for her mom.

Brilliant.

This is not a matter of liking or hating or feeling sorry for Paris Hilton.

If you or I drove under those conditions, we would face sentencing and probably go to jail. Having a drama queen attack while in jail would not mean we would be sent back to our comfortable homes with an ankle bracelet.

This is about fairness to all citizens who should be treated the same way if we break the law, not better because we're rich or famous.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

VS said:


> Ha ha, she's back in jail, screaming for her mom.
> 
> Brilliant.
> 
> ...


what would happen if the judge raised the sentence to more than 45 days?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm in LA getting the full media coverage of all this. Ms. Hilton isn't in as much trouble as Sheriff Baca. I see a re-call in his future (or if he's smart a quick resignation).


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Andy said:


> I'm in LA getting the full media coverage of all this. Ms. Hilton isn't in as much trouble as Sheriff Baca. I see a re-call in his future (or if he's smart a quick resignation).


Wonder how much he thought he would get:devil:

Stupid, stupid, stupid, did they really and truly think it would all go unnoticed?


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

> I see a re-call in his future (or if he's smart a quick resignation).


For Baca, I see a trip to a bank in the Cayman Islands, followed by a multi-week vacation on the beach giving everyone the finger.

Although now that Paris is back in the hoosegow, maybe his Hilton Retirement Package won't materialize.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I really can't believe they put that girl back in jail. I feel sorry for her and I'm not even a fan. 

As for treating her like everyone else, I know people that worked at Construction companies that had DUIs and revoked licenses and drove. It was actually fairly common and they were put in jail for like three days.

I think Paris is being punished above and beyond what everyone else would receive. The judge really seems to be going out of his way to be harsh.

Society is better served by fining her $250,000 and feeding some kids that are hungry or something along those lines.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

ksinc said:


> I really can't believe they put that girl back in jail. I feel sorry for her and I'm not even a fan.
> 
> As for treating her like everyone else, I know people that worked at Construction companies that had DUIs and revoked licenses and drove. It was actually fairly common and they were put in jail for like three days.
> 
> I think Paris is being punished above and beyond what everyone else would receive. The judge really seems to be going out of his way to be harsh.


Let us assume that what you say is true, correct, etc....maybe it is her public behavior that makes them want to teach her a lesson, someone who actually thinks she is above the law..

Just one man's take on this.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

guitone said:


> Let us assume that what you say is true, correct, etc....maybe it is her public behavior that makes them want to teach her a lesson, someone who actually thinks she is above the law..
> 
> Just one man's take on this.


Let us assume that you are correct. Is that really the role of a judge? To decide what he is going to punish someone for other than what they were really convicted?

She should receive the same punishment as everyone else who drove on a suspended license and as to his opinion of her behavior, he should suck an egg. Who cares what he thinks of Paris Hilton besides his own Mother and a bunch of jealous gossips? According to reports, what the Sheriff did is not entirely uncommon for this sort of crime.

If being an arrogant, out-of-touch, public spectacle is the crime for which she's being punished, then Paris has many accomplices that should be sharing her cell.

Since when did we have to ask permission of the government to have an attitude? This is like the thought police.

JMO, but it seems to me that anyone that understands that type of person and realizes how pitiful they really are, should feel some sympathy for her. Sure she's a spoiled, immature, under-developed PITA, but she's just being what she's been publicly rewarded and praised for like any child would do and now she's being punished for what they used to reward her for. Is that really fair? Does anyone really think she's stable enough to make these type of distinctions? I don't. I think she's probably an incompetent wreck 24/7.

This looks like it could be any 8 yr old little girl to me.

https://apnews.myway.com/image/2007...0608155230.html?date=20070609&docid=D8PKUU100


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> In yet another unexpected move, the award panel has accepted pat's argument on appeal, and feels he should indeed KEEP the trophy!


Yes! I rule!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Los Angeles is finally enforcing the age limit at the trendy bars. Lindsey Lohan whoever she is has been a regular at 20. Between Paris and Phil Specter we have a chance to rid the streets of at least one criminal element. In a city that boasts some 60 gangs including armenian and afghans,vietnamese, chinese Tongs, Hells Angels, Vatos and the Outlaws bikers, Surf Nazis, the tattered remnants of the JDL and a secret native american society plotting to regain Turtle Island ANY RELIEF is welcome.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

patbrady2005 said:


> Yes! I rule!


Kevin Spacey, American Beauty?


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> Hilton's money is inherited. So yes, she can be as dumb as she looks.
> 
> Actually that first part isn't technically correct: Conrad Hilton died in 1979 and intentionally left zero money to his own children (that should be some indication of his opinion about them). Barron Hilton contested the will and now has a net worth of ~$1 billion.


A lot of Paris Hilton's money is inherited, but she has made even more than her inheritance.

I believe that there are estimates she had/has a trust fund of approximately $20,000,000 from the Hilton fortune.

While that is a fortune, it is not really big money in the mega super star, famous celebrity orbit. And there are many larger trust funds in the neighborhood she grew up in.

Under her mother's tutelage, and very good professional management she has made a lot more money than what is in her trust fund. She and her mom are very aware of the money value of her celebrity. There's probably a monetary motive in everything she does, by design.

There are theories that even her Porn tapes were a carefully plotted leak. And it sure did add to her notoriety and earnings!

For someone who's only claim to fame is "Being Famous", she has done very well economically. In interviews, she has described herself as a "Brand". Her management has done a fantastic job of maximizing the value of that brand.

When she gets out of jail, the value of "The Brand" will increase. In some ways, she is crazy like a fox, and laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

A few lawyers commented on SF that a 45 day sentence for her crime was common and what joe average would receive in the same situation. The reason that people hate her is that she is a pure narcissist. If you have ever known/worked with someone with a true narcisistic personality you'd understand what these people are like to be around. 

Mrr


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Now maybe she'll serve her sentence,Take it like a woman and not like a big baby!


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

ksinc said:


> Let us assume that you are correct. Is that really the role of a judge? To decide what he is going to punish someone for other than what they were really convicted?
> 
> She should receive the same punishment as everyone else who drove on a suspended license and as to his opinion of her behavior, he should suck an egg. Who cares what he thinks of Paris Hilton besides his own Mother and a bunch of jealous gossips? According to reports, what the Sheriff did is not entirely uncommon for this sort of crime.
> 
> ...


I saw that picture as well, it made me think how pathetic she is, but also there was this nagging piece that made me wonder if she was trying to manipulate the public into believing she is in need of their intervention. I am not so sure than someone else would have gotten a less severe punishment before this judge, I do not know his history on how he deals with this kind of situation. But wasn't she sent to jail for violating her probation, not for the original offense???????


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

rnoldh said:


> Under her mother's tutelage, and very good professional management she has made a lot more money than what is in her trust fund.
> For someone who's only claim to fame is "Being Famous", she has done very well economically. In interviews, she has described herself as a "Brand". Her management has done a fantastic job of maximizing the value of that brand.


Given Paris's level of actual involvement in decisions regarding these money making ventures, a cardboard characature of the "ditz" would have served as well, as the "real deal!" Standing on her own, Paris dosen't have the intellectual capital of an empty cereal box...now dammit, what can I have for breakfast?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

guitone said:


> I saw that picture as well, it made me think how pathetic she is, but also there was this nagging piece that made me wonder if she was trying to manipulate the public into believing she is in need of their intervention. I am not so sure than someone else would have gotten a less severe punishment before this judge, I do not know his history on how he deals with this kind of situation. But wasn't she sent to jail for violating her probation, not for the original offense???????


I don't understand your quandry. Is it you don't know or just won't accept that the majority of people spend 10% of their sentence in jail in Cali? I don't live out there so, I don't know, but I tend to believe the Sheriff and the lawyers I saw on TV.

Anyway, it seems obvious that in Cali the judge sentence them all the time to terms they do not end up serving in jail due to the overcrowding.

It's the same kind of "special treatment" that Martha Stewart got. "Extra Special" because everyone is watching and they don't want everyone to know how many people spend 1/10th of their sentence. The Judge even made some comment like 'now is the time to fix it.' Why now? Because he's on TV, of course.



> At a news conference on Friday, Sheriff Baca said: "The special treatment appears to be her celebrity status. She got more time in jail." Under the normal terms of the early release program, he said, Ms. Hilton would not have served "any time in our jail."


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

ksinc said:


> I don't understand your quandry. Is it you don't know or just won't accept that the majority of people spend 10% of their sentence in jail in Cali? I don't live out there so, I don't know, but I tend to believe the Sheriff and the lawyers I saw on TV.
> 
> Anyway, it seems obvious that in Cali the judge sentence them all the time to terms they do not end up serving in jail due to the overcrowding.
> 
> It's the same kind of "special treatment" that Martha Stewart got. "Extra Special" because everyone is watching and they don't want everyone to know how many people spend 1/10th of their sentence. The Judge even made some comment like 'now is the time to fix it.' Why now? Because he's on TV, of course.


I don't believe the lawyers because they get paid to say what they say, I don't believe that sheriff for one minute, does not seem to be an honest man to me..Paris was let off easy, probation for driving under the influence, ok, I bet other's get that too. Her license was suspended, OK, don't drive, she certainly has the means to hire a driver, probably has one anyway...she drove and got caught, I believe it was twice, so they put her in jail for violating the terms of her agreement. What is so hard to see here, she was given a chance, she was above the chance she got, the judge felt she was not and sent her to pay for her original crime. I say good for him. I bet those construction workers that get put on probation would get a much stiffer penalty for violating their probation....Paris is special, in her own mind, and it was time to bring her to reality. I don't think the judge was being harsh, I think he was trying to be easy and she blew it, and you know if you put stuff in someone's face they just may swat it away, or put in back in your face...I think all he did was to put it back in her face.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

guitone said:


> I don't believe the lawyers because they get paid to say what they say, I don't believe that sheriff for one minute, does not seem to be an honest man to me..Paris was let off easy, probation for driving under the influence, ok, I bet other's get that too. Her license was suspended, OK, don't drive, she certainly has the means to hire a driver, probably has one anyway...she drove and got caught, I believe it was twice, so they put her in jail for violating the terms of her agreement. What is so hard to see here, she was given a chance, she was above the chance she got, the judge felt she was not and sent her to pay for her original crime. I say good for him. I bet those construction workers that get put on probation would get a much stiffer penalty for violating their probation....Paris is special, in her own mind, and it was time to bring her to reality. I don't think the judge was being harsh, I think he was trying to be easy and she blew it, and you know if you put stuff in someone's face they just may swat it away, or put in back in your face...I think all he did was to put it back in her face.


I don't see why this is hard to believe. Have you heard about the Fort Dix terrorists? As someone I just saw said, they were arrested for DUI and suspended licenses some obscene amount of times and never spent 45 days in jail.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I cut this from another forum that I am active on...it was posted by an attorney, but that does not mean anything in this case...As I read the thread there folks were far more in favor of Ms. Hilton spending her time in jail, and yes, it was suggested that her sentence was harsh for what she did, that most folks spend only 10% of their sentence in jail, but again the quote below says much as to the public these days and probably the judge.

"What a stupid circus sideshow. Both the law and law enforcement take deserved hits when these kinds of antics are allowed to take place.

Just go do your time, Paris. You earned it all by yourself. I'm not asking you to grow up because that's clearly beyond your abilities.

You, Brittany and the other recent idiot (begins with L?) deserve every bit of the public scorn and ridicule that I sincerely hope you get."

Whether we all agree or not is really not the point, the point I am getting is that the Paris Hilton's, Martha's, celebrities that do think they can flaunt their celebrity status are getting, in some cases, the opposite of their "earned" easy ride. Look at the case of that very talented actor, Mr. Downy that has or had such a hard time with drugs...when do you finally say enough. Will Paris learn anything from this, I doubt it, but I do believe it will add to her visibility, which is a big deal for her, and her income. What other's get for penalties should be the issue, but Paris has always wanted to be treated in a special way, and now she is by the law..you know you can't have it both ways...she created her image and this judge probably felt he was in the eye of a storm and had to figure a way to keep it from swallowing him...at least that is my take. He will probably look better in the publics eye than the sheriff.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Paris Hilton Update: Day two and she's *still* in jail!!!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Andy said:


> Paris Hilton Update: Day two and she's *still* in jail!!!


But more importantly...."who" is she wearing? Or is the designer garb unknown? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

She will turn this into a profitable thing. Although, unless she is a great actress, those tears may have been genuine.

However, that sheriff is a jerk and she should not have been let out.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Howard said:


> Now maybe she'll serve her sentence,Take it like a woman and not like a big baby!


Yeah, like Martha Stewart.

This is not really a first offense...

----

Last year, Sept. 7: Officers arrest Paris Hilton in Hollywood, Calif., for investigation of driving under the influence after she was spotted "driving erratically."

Sept. 26: Hilton is charged with misdemeanor driving under the influence.

Jan. 9: Hilton's lawyers enter not guilty pleas on her behalf to one count each of driving under the influence and driving with a blood-alcohol level of .08 or above.

Jan. 15: Hilton is pulled over by the California Highway Patrol and informed that her license is suspended. She signs a document acknowledging she is not to drive.

Jan. 22: Hilton pleads no contest to a reduced charge of alcohol-related reckless driving. She is placed on three years' probation, ordered to enroll in alcohol education and pay $1,500 in fines.

Feb. 27: Hilton is ticketed for misdemeanor driving with a suspended license. A copy of the document signed Jan. 15 is found in her glove compartment.

March 29: The city attorney's office says it will ask a judge to revoke Hilton's probation.

May 3: Prosecutors recommend Hilton serve 45 days in jail for a probation violation.

May 4: Judge Michael Sauer sentences Hilton to 45 days in jail.

Also, on Friday, she didn't show up on time to court and they had to send staff out in a squad car to her house to pick her up.


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> She will turn this into a profitable thing.


I doubt it. She could have if she had played it right, but instead she showed herself as a pathetic basket case. It will not help her 'career'.

Compare her behavior to Martha Stewart, who volunteered to serve her time while an appeal was still pending, in order to minimize the disruption to her business enterprises. She didn't complain about the way she was treated, but did use her position to voice her concerns about the treatment and circumstances of the other prisoners. I had a lot of respect for the way she dealt with her situation. Paris Hilton is not smart or strong enough to turn this to her advantage.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

VS said:


> Yeah, like Martha Stewart.
> 
> This is not really a first offense...
> 
> ...


Also don't forget her porn tape "One Night In Paris".


----------

